# clinches



## CuongNhuka (Sep 18, 2005)

I might be joining the wrestling team at my high school and would like to learn other clinches. Why? I know from experience that wrestling people in the judo clinch confuses the heck out of most wrestlers. Just imagine what kind of confusion I could wreck on them in a clinch unlike any thing they're used to? I already know the Scottish-Back-Hold, Cornish-Hug, Irish Belt, and Side-Hold (i'm not sure were side hold is from), Collar-And-Elbow (or Collar-And-Elbow), Judo/Jujitsu (of course), and Free-Style-Wrestling. Any others would be great. I'm also posting this at Western Martial Arts, and Judo/Jujitsu.



Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,



John


----------



## CuongNhuka (Sep 18, 2005)

Ohh I almost forgot, I plan on applying the judo I know and the free style techniques that theyll teach me. And Im going to consult my sensei on this as well.


----------



## ace (Sep 28, 2005)

Having practice both as well You may be in for an Eye opener.
The pin fall is faster in Wrestling. You cannot stall or Turtle.
And you do not get to grab the clothing.

If you keep an open mind you can bridge the Gap & find something 
worth wild.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2005)

ace said:
			
		

> And you do not get to grab the clothing.


Sounds like the method used by the ancient Greeks... 

(The original Olympics were held largely in the nude.)


----------

